# Excessive Saliva



## colinmc21

Does anyone else have excessive saliva production? Is that particular symptom associated with anything in particular for anybody that knows? 

I'm talking strictly about production here, I have a ton of saliva, seemingly at pretty random times, like right now sitting at my computer late by myself. 

It's so bad, the bottom of my mouth will literally start flooding with saliva and I have to start spitting it out or swallowing rapidly to keep it from pouring out of my mouth. I've even had incidents where I opened my mouth while this was happening or moved a muscle in a particular way with my mouth partially open and had saliva spray from one of my glands out of my mouth in a steam. 

And like I said, it hasn't been associated with anything in particular just random incidents, like now, about a week ago while I was waiting for a subway train it happened for like 20 minutes. 

I've looked this up and can't seem to come up with anything, if anybody has any insight, I'm all ears.


----------



## lastofthekews

I do get excessive saliva from time to time. Its horrible when you want to talk to someone and can feel saliva filling up in your mouth.

I don't know what causes it. Perhaps just a faulty gene that causes excessive saliva production? Or it could be to do with how your jaw is. My lower jaw slightly protrudes and i've always thought that maybe this has something to do with it.


----------



## arth77

ask doc to check your saliva glands

if its from anxiety, you can learn new ways of calming and realxing yourself


----------



## Anxiety75

Anxiety can produce this or in opposite cases, dry mouth. Get it checked.


----------



## 1ShyGuy

Yea I use to get have this when I was in high school and university, my mouth will fill up with saliva and i'll be keep swallowing it, then my stomach would start making weird noises,I wud do everything to get outa my class and get some fresh air


----------



## richard98765

*excess saliva*

hi colin, i'm having the same issue with saliva in my mouth, filling up from the bottom. was wondering if the problem solved itself or any advice you recieved. I've been on amoxicillin for a week and its still filling my mouth. Now the doctor has gave me some capsuls to reduce gastric acid, not sure if they will work. hope you are better now and look forward to your reply.

kindest regards

richard


----------



## Noca

I had this happen to me only once. Every 30 seconds my mouth would fill up to the top with spit. I constantly needed to spit in a bucket for hours on end. Even tried putting a towel in my mouth. Are you on any medications?


----------



## richard98765

*excess saliva*

I've just finished a weeks course of amoxicillin antibiotics and the saliva is still the same, fills up mouth every 2minutes. It's a thin tasteless clear liquid which is slightly foamy.


----------



## richard98765

*excess saliva*

i'm not on any other medications, its just happened suddenly after a jog and since has kept on filling up.


----------



## Noca

richard98765 said:


> i'm not on any other medications, its just happened suddenly after a jog and since has kept on filling up.


TCA's should help cause dry mouth and solve your problem.


----------



## millenniumman75

richard98765 said:


> i'm not on any other medications, its just happened suddenly after a jog and since has kept on filling up.


Are you properly hydrated?


----------



## euphoria

Smoke some weed, that'll quickly dry your mouth out .


----------



## jenika

Excessive saliva increased amounts of saliva in your mouth is usually a temporary problem and rarely cause for concern.Excessive saliva, which is referred to by doctors as sialorrhea, can be annoying and cause problems with eating, talking and breathing and can occur in people of any age.Excessive saliva can be a side effect of some medications, and excessive saliva is common in the early months of pregnancy.

​


----------



## Natterz85

I get the same problem, only getting worse when anxious, which usually results in me having to 'hack up' the excess saliva, I've had it for months and there's nothing my doctors can do


----------



## Kag

*excess salivation*

I seem to have this same problem. I have a lot of saliva in my mouth. I am not drooling or needing to spit but I have to swallow all the time and it is getting on my nerves! I have suffered from anxiety for the last 17 years but not really so much social anxiety, more panic attacks and depression. I was wondering if anybody had any other ideas on this. I work at a job where I have to talk a lot and I was wondering if anybody had noticed stress making it worse? It seems like the more I think about it, the worse it gets. I am not even eating very much... I had maybe 3 slices of bread today and that was it. I can't find much on the web about it and am going to call my dentist about it tomorrow. Any help you can give me with this would be great! Thank you!


----------



## jamesarcher

I've had this problem, too. I just assumed it was because I had braces and my mouth just never 'recovered' from having a bunch of steel in my mouth. Sometimes my mouth just fills up with saliva, or I'll randomly just shoot out a stream. It's pretty gross. Luckily no-one has been on the receiving end (on their body, at least). I've spat on myself plenty of times accidently... that's a bit gross... but yes, I also have this issue, but I just stemmed it back to my braces. Maybe not?


----------



## CourtneyB

Yes, I do. My dentist calls me a "gusher" haha


----------



## Kag

I think dental work is one of the things that I saw listed as a cause for excess saliva on the websites that I checked. I asked my dentist if the crown that has been bothering me could be causing this and he said no. Although, I sometimes wonder how much of the stuff the doctors say isn't just to c.y.a.  

I wonder if your bite isn't off from having the braces though. Did you ever go to a dentist to have it checked out? Everything that I have read online says that excess saliva happens from time to time with no rhyme or reason but this has been going on for DAYS now.... arrrgh...


----------



## Kag

So does your dentist suggest anything for it or does he just tell you to live with it?


----------



## Icebat

colinmc21 said:


> Does anyone else have excessive saliva production? Is that particular symptom associated with anything in particular for anybody that knows?
> 
> I'm talking strictly about production here, I have a ton of saliva, seemingly at pretty random times, like right now sitting at my computer late by myself.
> 
> It's so bad, the bottom of my mouth will literally start flooding with saliva and I have to start spitting it out or swallowing rapidly to keep it from pouring out of my mouth. I've even had incidents where I opened my mouth while this was happening or moved a muscle in a particular way with my mouth partially open and had saliva spray from one of my glands out of my mouth in a steam.
> 
> And like I said, it hasn't been associated with anything in particular just random incidents, like now, about a week ago while I was waiting for a subway train it happened for like 20 minutes.
> 
> I've looked this up and can't seem to come up with anything, if anybody has any insight, I'm all ears.


Simple question: do you sometimes have acid reflux? This is caused when your stomach makes too much acid and it flows in your oesophagus.
This can cause some pain behind the chest bone (called heartburn), can cause bad breath, lots of small burps and sometimes even a hoarse voice. It also can cause excessive saliva production because saliva contains a neutralizing agent and your body produces more of it to counter the acid.

If you have reflux, most of the time you might have only one of these symptoms.

It's harmless though. unless you really have a lot of pain and leave it for years and years without treatment, reflux is harmless. But annoying.


----------



## Kag

No, I don't have acid reflux, I was actually tested for that awhile back when I was having some stomach problems. I do get heartburn from time to time but mainly because of food that I have eaten. Thank you for the idea though. I appreciate it!


----------



## asdfjkllexi

I've dealt with this for many years. It only started happening when I would think about my saliva. It is stress related if it occurs in situations when you are nervous. My mouth would fill with saliva if I was giving a presentation or sitting in a silent classroom. I'd constantly have to swallow, but it was embarassing because it would be pretty loud. Other times I'd have to clench my mouth. Now I don't have this problem because I've learned not t think about it and relax


----------



## Fairyfloss

I know this is an old thread, but thought to reply anyway  I had the same issue for over a year! I tried everything you can think of, but what's worked for me is: eating spinach everyday and a teaspoon of ghee after at least one meal. There are many reasons why people develop this issue - gerd, dental issues etc... So what worked for me might not work for you...


----------



## Zack

Yes, my cat has excessive saliva. When I am holding and cuddling him he purrs and dribbles over me.


----------



## nozname

Fairyfloss said:


> I know this is an old thread, but thought to reply anyway  I had the same issue for over a year! I tried everything you can think of, but what's worked for me is: eating spinach everyday and a teaspoon of ghee after at least one meal. There are many reasons why people develop this issue - gerd, dental issues etc... So what worked for me might not work for you...


Thank for sharing your solution!!! :yes
_______________________________________________________________
I can explain my details of my experience suffering from this.

I am currently still studying in my college, two years from graduation. 
I could say that this excess saliva will happen from time to time for me, it doesn't happen everyday but maybe once for two weeks. I am not sure but i realize that it often accompany by the feeling of anxiety, but i am not sure whether it's the reason or the cause of it. Though i am in a very relax mode now yet with the saliva excessive occurring. Also, it seem to me that every time i experience this, i suspect that it's something that i ate wrong because of the feeling of vomiting when i tried to swallow my saliva. ( u know when u want to vomit, it could only means your stomach want something out!! ) I can't be sure about it though.

I did consider that it was my imagination, it actually does happen as a imagination for me in my usual *daily* life since i am in that condition that been suffering this for years. What i do is to bring sweets by my side, with a little intake of food like sweets or anything as long as it's edible, would had solve my imagination saliva problem easily and able to presume regularly daily life.

But now i am suffering from this excessive saliva that even those little food doesn't help, I still want to spit saliva even if i kept my mind out of it playing games. I am not sure whether i am producing too much saliva or can't swallow it, but i am sure that when i try to swallow my saliva, i will feel like vomiting so spitting it out is my sole solution. Don't get me wrong, i have no difficulty in swallowing food. Also that i notice that this happen at the midnight.

I read many articles, that for a young man like me, it could only had been GERD or stress. GERD is often accompany with heart burn which i don't have, stress might be the reason as i was thinking very deep a few hours ago about death. However, i can say that i am in a good mood now but still with this problem persist!! :clapOh, how i could be in a good mood? I been experience this for years, spending time looking for solution at the internet when i am experience this. It more like habit... The "excitement" that when i first time facing this problem is gone.

For people who have similar experience like this, I don't mind talking about it and find a solution together, just send an email to me.. :yes


----------



## nozname

Oh, i even visited the doctor once... 
She had the kind of look that she is diagnosing an alien from another planet. She said since i am experience this once in a while and the problem will go off eventually, it is practically "normal". Then she goes sending me out with 7 days of gastric pills. It was okay the next day (like usual, whether i ate the pill or not), so i stopped the medication. 

Another thing that I found out is that eating fruits seem to be quite a good temporary solution for this. Apples, orange, papaya, you name it. I am an Asian and this kind of tropical fruits is very common here. 

On a very personal perceptive, it seem to me that masturbate could be the reason as well. I don't want to say it very detail, but i think there might be a relationship. All i can say is that the lesser i masturbate, the better it is.


----------



## nozname

Now that i think about it, maybe because of my too much intake of meats, just recently, i got involve in gym and tried to consume as much protein as possible, who knows that it might backfire and got me into too much acid in my stomach. == 
I should consider another way of protein intake. 

I hope you guys are enjoying reading my crap and certain important points while spiting saliva on your cup!! It seem to me that after reading and posting here, i starting to become normal again and stop spiting on my cup.


----------



## Zack

nozname said:


> Now that i think about it, maybe because of my too much intake of meats, just recently, i got involve in gym and tried to consume as much protein as possible, who knows that it might backfire and got me into too much acid in my stomach. ==
> I should consider another way of protein intake.
> 
> I hope you guys are enjoying reading my crap and certain important points while spiting saliva on your cup!! It seem to me that after reading and posting here, i starting to become normal again and stop spiting on my cup.


Yes, I enjoy reading your crap.


----------



## OtherBrain

Thread gave me excessive saliva lol

Seriously i have had this problem. Unresolved. Not one of the first issues on my mind when I'm speaking to my doctor.


----------



## honey0101

Kag said:


> I seem to have this same problem. I have a lot of saliva in my mouth. I am not drooling or needing to spit but I have to swallow all the time and it is getting on my nerves! I have suffered from anxiety for the last 17 years but not really so much social anxiety, more panic attacks and depression. I was wondering if anybody had any other ideas on this. I work at a job where I have to talk a lot and I was wondering if anybody had noticed stress making it worse? It seems like the more I think about it, the worse it gets. I am not even eating very much... I had maybe 3 slices of bread today and that was it. I can't find much on the web about it and am going to call my dentist about it tomorrow. Any help you can give me with this would be great! Thank you!


hey,looks like I have the similar problem.Has this been solved.Pls let me know.


----------



## Lionheart777

This happened to me for over 15 years. The way it happened was also very random and odd. It would happen some time and not other times. When it did happen it would totally affect my speech and I would begin to slur. Without getting into too much detail, it was taking over my life completely and affecting my life and career decisions. I kept on searching for solutions. I poured a lot of time and hours into researching solutions to excess saliva production. I stumbled on this site quite a few time in my search for answers. I was frustrated when I constantly ended up with no answers. But I never stopped looking.

I finally decided to treat anxiety. It occurred to me that I may have been exhibiting excess saliva as my body's response to underlying anxiety. The random nature of the excess saliva production seemed to coincide with me facing social situations. Some other times, it just happened for the heck of it. So I gave anxiety medication a try and just like that the problem was solved!!! I take Lexapro. First I started with 5mg, then went up to 10mg, and I'm finally on 20mg. I take it in the morning and it somehow keeps excess saliva production from occurring.
I also saw a dentist and fixed the gaps in my front upper teeth. Even a gap as small as 1mm should be eliminated. If you talk to one dentist and he/she says they dont think it is necessary, then leave them and go to the next and the next and the next until you find a dentist that would fix any and all gaps in your front upper teeth. The parotid salivary glands have a way of concentrating saliva in the zone of the front upper teeth which can affect speech when there is a gap as small as even 1mm. This is because it throws saliva out through that gap and the rest is history.
I hope this helps somebody somewhere. I certainly know it would have helped me if I had stumbled on a solution that was a few simple paragraphs to treat a 15 year-and-counting debilitating problem.


----------

